# pimples



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

Seems as though Jes has developed about 3 little pimples and a little redness under his chin or snout area. Anyone have this happen to them before?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, it could be a staph infection. Can you post pictures please.


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

Omg a staph infection, I noticed a little blood on my hand today.
And yes I will post them asap!



Poor little guy


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

here it is
not the best picutre but that's as best as can be done


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Doesn't look like the staph I've seen but doesn't mean it isn't. Is it only on his chin? What type of bedding is he on? It almost looks like an irritation or perhaps an allergy.


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes, only on his chin. And I use fleece bedding by the way. Now that you mention allergies though. The day before I prepared some beef for myself and gave some to Jez. I'm thinking about it now he did go to town on it. Could that be a possiblity? Since he's never had it before? Thank for the fast replies as well! I feel a bit like a horrible parent, not sure what I'd do if anything happend to this little guy.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

It could be. Did you change what you wash the liner in that could be it also


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

1st I want to be clear that I am not an expert...when we 1st brought our hedgie home about a week later we noticed pimple like things, one on her leg and one on her chin. After a couple days the one on her leg got darker and the one on her chin looked like it might have fluid in it. So we took her to the vet and they lancer the one on her chin and just scraped off the one on her leg, they decided it was some kind of infection and gave us antibiotics for 10 days to give her. Everything cleared up and she is fine now. The difference between our situations here though is that our breeder used care fresh bedding and we put her on aspen that we had left over from a prior hedgie. We right away switched her to fleece as I just found this forum pretty much the day we got her. Good luck and I'm sure your baby will ne ok.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

If they don't look any better today, I recommend a veterinary visit to have them examined. They could be an allergic reaction, and they could be an infection. Its best to play it safe and have them examined just in case they are infection so that you can get it treated early before it gets worse.


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes, the pimples have signifcantly decreased in size and redness. I am very glad. Thank you for the help.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to hear they're getting better!


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have some bad news.. so the last couple of days Jez's pimple deal was fading and healing. Then today I get him out and I find at least 4-5 red pimples dotted on his torso and one on his right front leg. Seems his penis sheath is looking a bit red and has some crustiness on the tip of it... I am taking him to the vet Tuesday since that is the soonest my vet will be able to see him. It kills me to see him like this. I just want the little guy to be healthy happy hedgie. I cannot for the life of me figure out what caused the relapse. I washed all of his cage items and cage throughly. It really baffles me. I hope our vet can figure out whats up. We are taking him to the small animal hospital in Lancaster New York. Does anyone know any other vet offices in Western New York that can treat hedgehogs??


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Please let us know how he does! I'm dealing with a similar problem with my boy, he's been on meds since last October (he's currently on his 4th round of antibiotics) and we haven't gotten rid of the sores yet. Hopefully your boy will have an easier fix.


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear that! I hope your little guy gets well soon. I was wondering did the vet tell you what the cause and type of bacteria that infected your guy? And also what antibotic is he on? The cost? Just my curiousity. I've never had to take an animal I've had to the vet apart from check ups :\


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

So on Monday I took Jez to the vet. Well the vet prescribed him some antibiotics. Jez was so good for the vet I was so proud of him! 
When we got home I gave him his first dose. He gobbled it down like it was a mealworm. Was a bit worried it was going to be a struggle getting him to take his meds. But little did I know he loved it! I'm not sure if it's some sort of placebo effect or something but his pimple like sores seem to be clearing up. He even seems more spritely and back to his normal self. I feel so happy he's on the road to recovery!


----------



## Stellara (Nov 12, 2011)

For future reference, the vet I use is in Williamsville on Transit and is called "All Creatures Animal Hospital". They are by far the best I have found. Ask for Dr. Adamcat because she is the one that did a residency in exotics. I use them for my sugar gliders as well, and though she does not know as much about sugar gliders she was very open to talking to other vets down south that knew more during weird illnesses she was not familiar with. My hedgehog Zahara went to her once she became ill with cancer and WHS and she treated her wonderfully, all the way up until I had to put her down- they even sent me a little clay plaque with her name and footprints in it once she passed...how incredibly sweet is that


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you, that is where I went! I was planning on going to Small Animal Hospital in Lancaster but they wouldn't be able to take me til Tuesday. So they suggested me all creatures. I did have the vet you suggested but the one I had seemed familiar with hedgehogs. She didn't jump or flinch when he huffed or rolled up on her. Where as the vet tech was sooooo timid I kinda felt bad for the kid. Again thank you!


----------

